# Noise coming from rear



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys I'm starting to get cheesed off now so I need your help, what's happening is when I get to 40mph I'm getting a humming sound coming from the rear end and its really pee-ing me off it's not there at all before 40 I've changed both rear hubs and still There I'm hoping it's not the diff any ideas please cheers guys


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Tyres?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheers I'll try that Im getting a set of genuine R33 wheels with tyres tomorrow so I'll change them and I hope your rite thank u again


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys changed the wheels and tyres fitted a mint set of R33 gtr genuine wheels noise still there any ideas please


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sure it's not the rear prop that is wearing out? Or your GB ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll get those checked but sound seems to coming from the back end of car


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

i think i've got the same problem as you.

going to drop the rear diff soon to have a look inside


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

rear diff. when was last time oil was changed? i had same problem and diff plates where shagged........


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

i have the same problem, something whines above 70kmh...think its the diff, i will take it down soon and chek it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Had all oils changed about 4weeks ago used semi synthetic gear/ diff oils sound still bloody there it's doing my nut in I've got a spare diff and prop I think I'm gunna drop them in cheers


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It is your exhaust?


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

As above prop wear or brakes binding ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You know what? You might just be rite about the brakes binding because I changed the discs and pads all round about 2 months ago and now come to think about it when I press the brakes at highish speed the sound seems to get a bit louder I'm gunna check that and someone else mentioned the exhaust aswell hope I get it sorted I'll let all you kind guys know what the bugger was


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Takamo said:


> You know what? You might just be rite about the brakes binding because I changed the discs and pads all round about 2 months ago and now come to think about it when I press the brakes at highish speed the sound seems to get a bit louder I'm gunna check that and someone else mentioned the exhaust aswell hope I get it sorted I'll let all you kind guys know what the bugger was


deff worth a check, its a easy one to do too.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mother in Law on the back seat, disapproving of your driving ??? :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Some LSDs don't like sythtic gear oil - my old E30 M3 had a noisy diff with sythetic in it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Reason I did the oil change was because I thought that the old oil was the problem


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally sorted it out Thank God!!! And all you clever gits!!! Changed the prop still there then changed the diff finally sorted cheers guys


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Takamo said:


> Finally sorted it out Thank God!!! And all you clever gits!!! Changed the prop still there then changed the diff finally sorted cheers guys


great m8....guess i have to change it to then!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You have pm


----------

